# Inexpensive 6 Wt. Reel



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

I'm looking to get an inexpensive 6 wt. reel. I plan on using it at the coast for reds and trouts on less windy days. Any suggestions.


----------



## Gottagofishin (Dec 17, 2005)

The Ross Cimaron line is well made, will hold up to salt water, and is easy on the wallet. Size 3 would be perfect for 6 weight.

If you haven't already bought your rod, you might consider an 8wt for all-round inshore salt water action.


----------



## Salty Dog (Jan 29, 2005)

What is your definition of inexpensive?


----------



## Animal Chris (May 21, 2004)

You can get an Okuma Integrity 8/9 for about $75 (or less if you shop around - I got mine on e-bay for $45-$50). With a 6 wt. line, you would get about 130 - 150 yds of 20 lb backing on. It holds 110 yds of backing with an 8 wt line. They are easy to convert from Left to Right hand retrieve.

http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/fly/integrity.html

I've used these reels for a number of years and they are solid pieces of equipment. They are simple and require little maintenance.

The Ross Cimarron 3 is also a great reel. These are the reels I upgraded to from the Okumas and I've used them to catch everything from specks to redfish to jackfish to bonefish to snook and I have not had a bit of problem. Give them a light rinse off after a trip, wipe them down and store them for the next trip.

Tight lines, Chris


----------



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

Salty Dog said:


> What is your definition of inexpensive?


I want to stay around $150 for the reel/line/backing. I was looking at the Ross Cimaron which I figure I can get for around $225. I love Ross reels but don't know if I will use it enough to justify. The local fly shop said that they would not trust any cheaper reel than the Cimaron for the salt. Is that what yall have experienced?


----------



## Cope (Oct 11, 2005)

http://www.flyfishusa.com/reels/g-loomis/g-loomis-venture.htm


----------



## dljones (Mar 7, 2007)

For reds and trout, all you need is something to hold the line and offer an exposed lip to palm the reel in the event a simple disc drag is not enough to stop a fish (doubtful that will happen with either species). Try an Orvis Battenkill large arbor. I have a couple that have caught everything from small tarpon to bonefish and more reds than I care to count. I think TFO offers a pretty affordable disc drag reel as well.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

Animal Chris said:


> You can get an Okuma Integrity 8/9 for about $75 (or less if you shop around - I got mine on e-bay for $45-$50). With a 6 wt. line, you would get about 130 - 150 yds of 20 lb backing on. It holds 110 yds of backing with an 8 wt line. They are easy to convert from Left to Right hand retrieve.
> 
> http://www.okumafishingteam.com/reels/fly/integrity.html
> 
> ...


i agree, a 7/8 or a 8/9 integrity would be a good choice.....i have one and i really like it....

get an extra spool as well (18 bucks on ebay) and you are in business....


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

*Ross reels*

I am telling you dude spent a few more extra bucks and get the ross c4 cimmaron it will be well worth it. Not to mention, ross gives you a lifetime warranty on all their machined reels and the cimmaron is one of them. I just bought one with a temple fork pole the whole setup was $515 the enjoyment and quality priceless!


----------



## ellisredfish (Jul 5, 2005)

I have a Pflueger that one of my boys gave me for my 6 wt. and I really like it. I will be getting a new blank to wrap a 9 wt. and I will buy another Pflueger to go with it. I would say put your money on a good rod.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

*Another Cimmaron fan*

I would go for a used Cimmaron 4 for the line capacity. I have seen the Okuma's and Loomis Venture after a year of hard fishing and they looked like they were ready to be retired. These were used by various guides so this is not typical use for the average person. With care the Ross will last a lifetime and will hold it's resale value if you ever want to upgrade.

I use the Cimmaron 3 for 5-7 weight useage, but it is short on backing for the 7 & 8 weight lines even with GSP backing. Even with the low capacity I have never gotten spooled although 9lb. Bonefish and 12lb Redfish have gotten it to where I could almost see the bottom of the spool. The capacity listed by Ross is optomistic by about 10-20% at least.

Check sites like "Tradin Stuff" and other used equipment or demo models. I got two for less than $150 and other than wishing for the 4 instead of the 3 I have never regretted that purchase.


----------



## spitfire (Jan 2, 2007)

That's cool what davidb is saying about finding one used but remember what I told you about the lifetime warranty. If you aren't the oringinal owner with the registration papers ross will not give you the lifetime warranty.


----------



## squidmotion (Apr 5, 2007)

ellisredfish said:



> I have a Pflueger that one of my boys gave me for my 6 wt. and I really like it. I will be getting a new blank to wrap a 9 wt. and I will buy another Pflueger to go with it. I would say put your money on a good rod.


totally agree. the rod is where you will notice the money... my dad used to catch nice reds and trout with a no drag pflueger medalist stamped steel reel...

back then it was just a 'line holder' .....


----------



## christem (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks for all the feedback. I think I'll just go with the Ross Cimmiron.


----------

